# .22 mag in semi auto?



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Are there any .22 mags made in semi auto that work good anymore?


----------



## SUPER X (Apr 7, 2013)

Brno-cz


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

My Ruger works like a charm. Like any semi, ya gotta clean it.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

SUPER X said:


> Brno-cz


My buddy has this gun and its awesome. Never a jam.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> My Ruger works like a charm. Like any semi, ya gotta clean it.


I was hearing they had too many issues jamming due to the case size. Seems most new ones you see for sale are all bolt action.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

Look up magnum research online. I own one. It's got a carbon fiber barrel and rubber like synthetic stock. These guns have the ruger actions on them! I love mine. Haven't had it jam once yet. 22 caliber semi auto. It will cost a pretty penny but a ruger 22 mag semi auto will run you 800$ on gunbroker. I think I paid 750$ for mine. Nice gun though.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

varminthunter said:


> I was hearing they had too many issues jamming due to the case size. Seems most new ones you see for sale are all bolt action.


All I can say is, It's a semi-auto and sometimes they jam. I have three S/A action shotguns. Two of the three are what I consider high-end. They all have failed to cycle on at least one occasion in the duck blind.

The only semi-auto rifle that has never failed me is my Remington 7400 .270 and that is probably because it rarely gets used. Oh, and Windham AR-15 (new in the box still).

So, IMO - any semi-auto that is used regularly will eventually fail to cycle and it has been my experience that a good cleaning gets you back in the game.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My H-K model 300 works flawless plus it is very accurate. You'll be hard pressed to find a better one.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 597 and haven't had any problems with it at all. Pretty accurate.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

fr3db3ar said:


> I have a 597 and haven't had any problems with it at all. Pretty accurate.


My dad has one. It's never jammed on him or I. Accurate as I expect it to be. The only downside to it is I personally think they are uglier than a rotten stump.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

I've often wished Ruger would bring the 10/22 Mag back into production. 

In the meantime, the new Ruger American in .22 Mag looks really interesting, especially for the price. Yeah, it's a bolt..


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

I made a bunch of cash on my 1022 22mag. I bought it new for under 500 and never really shot it. I did not even know they were in demand until I went to sell it. I think I got 1200 for it, it was a 100% gun with box and papers but who knew. I should have bought 2 back then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I didn't realize t


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

They dont sell them anymore.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I know it's not a semi, but I will throw it out there as it ain't a bolt either. The Henry lever action in .22mag is a pretty nice rifle. The few I have seen in action were as accurate a .22 mag outta be. I think it would make a great walking varmint rifle. Certainly not an ideal bipod equipped bench rig but a nice hunting option non the less. 

I have a 597 HB but in .22lr that has been flawless. I would not hesitate to buy one in .22 mag. 

The Ruger 10/22 Mag have a cult following and the prices reflect that.... You can find the short lived ruger lever action 22/96 in .22mag and again, for a gun that didn't have much such success, they have a following too that demands ridiculous prices, but not 10/22 Mag prices.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Critter said:


> My dad has one. It's never jammed on him or I. Accurate as I expect it to be. The only downside to it is I personally think they are uglier than a rotten stump.


Well, they can be prettier. 
like this


or this


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

(The bayonet is for hand to hand yote slaying...)


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Copper15 said:


> (The bayonet is for hand to hand yote slaying...)


Well Duh!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have seen way too many problems with the 597s. My recommendation would be a Magnum Research or a 10/22mag if you can find it.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

My Marlin 922 has never jammed and while I`m not a huge fan of Marlins in general I recommend this gun. Very accurate with a 4x scope. It`s taken a lot of squirrels for me.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

[Q=Dubllung4;4903086]I have seen way too many problems with the 597s. My recommendation would be a Magnum Research or a 10/22mag if you can find it.[/QUOTE]

I can't talk about the 22mags but I have a 597 in 22LR. I can't get it to shoot straight. My father can't and my futur father in law can't seem to do any better with it. It would be the first gun I would sell or trade. Especially with 22LR ammo being so hard to find lately. I use my 17hmr instead.


----------



## walleye1on1 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a Winchester model 94/22mag and a Ruger 10/22mag they would shoot @ 1.5 in. groups at 50 yds and 3 to 4 in. at 100 yds. I now own a 597 22mag and a Ruger M77/22mag, both of them will shoot under an inch at 50 yds and about 1 to 2 in. at 100 yds. The 597 put 4 into the same hole once.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

The top gun is a kodiak 260 semi auto 22 mag. Bought it really cheap this summer and couldn't pass it up. Had a few bugs to work out but seems to run fine now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Here ya go boys!
http://stgeorgearms.com


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Critter said:


> Here ya go boys!
> http://stgeorgearms.com


 looks like a toy to me. Very odd design.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Ya it's not pretty. Wouldn't be my cup of tea.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

And it's $2000


----------



## fodge (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 597 love it. 1.5 inch groups 100 yds. no hang ups.win sup. 34 gr hollow pt.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Dubllung4 said:


> I have seen way too many problems with the 597s. My recommendation would be a Magnum Research or a 10/22mag if you can find it.


I just heard at the gun range that Remington has a recall for the 597's and when you send it in they give you $150 and not the gun back. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

New gun? Can't beat the .17 WSM. 3000 fps, same energy at 200 yards as the .17 HMR at 50 yards. Way, way faster than a .22, and easy to get the ammo. Savage makes the B-Max and Browning makes the 1885 in .17 WSM. I'm sure some people are going to comment on bullet weight, but the additional speed makes the down range energy more, and a lot flatter shooting. Wind drift? It's 7 inches at 100 yards with a 10 mph cross wind. Very manageable and predictable. It is a Monster of a round.


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

Magnum research mag light with carbon fiber barrel. One of the coolest guns I've ever owned. Shoots great! I know six people with them we all love them!


----------

